# PSA B-Hyve Smart wifi sprinkler sytem 8 Zone



## gthmcty1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Just purchased one of these and they have a rebate program going on you pay $79 and the rebate is for $79 so its essentially free. Its is very intuitive it monitors the forecast and will automatically set your system to a rain delay if it sees rain in the forecast and you can control it from any where.....

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Orbit-8-Zone-B-hyve-Indoor-Timer-57925/303722145?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-206638404-_-303722145-_-N


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@gthmcty1 I'm not finding the rebate -where are you seeing it, in store or online?


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Dang good price !! Especially if there is a rebate


----------



## gthmcty1 (Apr 30, 2019)

drenglish said:


> @gthmcty1 I'm not finding the rebate -where are you seeing it, in store or online?


It's in the Home Depot store, you can complete the rebate online at the B-Hyve website


----------

